# Kindle Oasis Screen Unresponsive?



## Annie

So, I was using my Oasis today and noticed I couldn't get the brightness to pop up. Upon further poking at the screen, it appears the screen has become unresponsive. I restarted it several times to no avail. I'm at a loss at what to do because I bought a Merlot from Best Buy. And of course, they're sold out in all colors. So, I'm guessing I won't get a replacement. And it's a Merlot too, so I won't get one from Amazon until at least July. I'm just wondering if this has happened with anyone else. I'm extremely upset because I was planning on taking it with me on my 2 week trip next week. I don't even have a backup Kindle to use. I'm just lost now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annie said:


> So, I was using my Oasis today and noticed I couldn't get the brightness to pop up. Upon further poking at the screen, it appears the screen has become unresponsive. I restarted it several times to no avail. I'm at a loss at what to do because I bought a Merlot from Best Buy. And of course, they're sold out in all colors. So, I'm guessing I won't get a replacement. And it's a Merlot too, so I won't get one from Amazon until at least July. I'm just wondering if this has happened with anyone else. I'm extremely upset because I was planning on taking it with me on my 2 week trip next week. I don't even have a backup Kindle to use. I'm just lost now.


I had my Oasis become unresponsive early on but I was able to press and hold the power button until it restarted and that fixed it.

I'd recommend that you plug it in and leave it plugged in over night just to make sure it's totally charged, and then see if you can restart it in the morning. I've had that work with unresponsive Kindles. Do you know if the software had updated?

Betsy


----------



## Annie

It updated the first day I got it. I'll try it out, but I'm not going to be too hopeful.


----------



## Muddypawz

Good luck with it, Annie!


----------



## Sage

So sorry you're having trouble, Annie...I'd be upset too.  I got my Oasis from Best Buy also and so far haven't experienced any problems (fingers crossed).  Sure hope restarting it works for you!


----------



## Annie

Alas, it is still being unresponsive. I kept it charged overnight, and have restarted it. It looks like I'm headed to BB today when they open. 

I went ahead and placed an order with Amazon last night in case things didn't turn out. Betsy has generously offered to lend me her Kindle. I'm trying to see if my brother will mail me his old K Touch. 

Thank you all for your support during this unfortunate time. It's nice to be able to rant about these things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry it isn't working for you!  Let us know what happens!

Betsy


----------



## CAR

So sorry this happened to you Annie.  The only thing I can recommend is to call Amazon Kindle support.  Have them help you do a hard reset on the Oasis. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Annie

So, they just gave me a full refund, since they couldn't replace it. My expected date for a new one from Amazon is between July and August. :/ I'll have to do with a borrowed Kindle in the meantime, I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northofdivision

Ouch. Better that than a non working one, I suppose. Glad you got your refund.


----------



## barryem

If you haven't already sent it back try doing a factory reset on it.  It's surprising how many problems that fixes.  It's a lot more effective than just restarting it.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> If you haven't already sent it back try doing a factory reset on it. It's surprising how many problems that fixes. It's a lot more effective than just restarting it.
> 
> Barry


Is there a way to do that without getting to the menu system? My understanding is that Annie can't get to the menu system because the screen is frozen, though perhaps I misunderstood.... And there's no pinhole as in some devices.

Betsy


----------



## Annie

No, there wasn't any way for me get to the menu because my touch wouldn't do anything. If it had a pinhole like my old DX, I would have tried it. But I suspected that after multiple restarts, it wasn't going to be an issue I could fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraB

Annie said:


> Alas, it is still being unresponsive. I kept it charged overnight, and have restarted it. It looks like I'm headed to BB today when they open.
> 
> I went ahead and placed an order with Amazon last night in case things didn't turn out. Betsy has generously offered to lend me her Kindle. I'm trying to see if my brother will mail me his old K Touch.
> 
> Thank you all for your support during this unfortunate time. It's nice to be able to rant about these things.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you do a hard restart? By this I mean hold the power button in until screen starts flashing, even after get the box do you want to restart. Hold it in until the screen flashes worked for me a couple days ago and haven't had issues since.


----------



## barryem

Nope.  I wasn't thinking.  Just ignore me.  

Barry


----------



## Annie

LauraB said:


> Did you do a hard restart? By this I mean hold the power button in until screen starts flashing, even after get the box do you want to restart. Hold it in until the screen flashes worked for me a couple days ago and haven't had issues since.


Yes, this was the only way I could get the Kindle to restart, since I couldn't access the menu anyway.

Though, I no longer have the Oasis, since I returned it this morning. :/


----------



## jmanrunner

I had a similar experience with my first Oasis. The screen would lock up and the unit would become unresponsive for tens of minutes. The device started to manifest a problem with menus and bookmarks randomly being selected as well. I think the glass surface was not mounted properly or had some kind of adhesive problem. One part of the screen seemed to always be active whether I was touching it our not and the device interpreted this as constantly touching the screen and would eventually lock up. I did the hard reset option which did not solve the problem. I called Kindle support and we did the factory default option. After all that the problem still reappeared. Amazon replaced the device for a new one and my new Oasis is functioning perfectly. The new Oasis never locks up, never selects random menus or bookmarks, and is very responsive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome to KBoards, jmanrunner!

Thanks for sharing your experience--glad Amazon could make it right with you.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

Well, this is a first. I have yet to have a Kindle that goes completely wonky on me and finally I've just started having a problem (sounds like jmanrunner's). 

Last night when reading, the menu system just popped up randomly and froze for about a minute. It did it a few times so i restarted the device and then it did it again and just froze. I turned it off last night and just tried it out again this morning at a cafe. 

I tried loading another book this morning and the screen just started flashing then it froze. I restarted it again and it goes to the menu but once i open a book, it just pops up the menu system and it freezes. 

Solutions or is this a hardware issue? 

Thanks for any tips!

Stanley


----------



## Atunah

That doesn't sound good. 

Do you have a lot of books in it? Could a file cause some issues? You might want to try a reset of the Oasis. You'd have to load your stuff back on to it. 

If you give Customer Service a call, they probably have you do that anyway I think.


----------



## northofdivision

I can try that. i do have a lot of books on it but it's not a big deal to transfer. I'm just wondering if it's more of a software issue (file conflict) or hardware issue (how the glass was mounted or something like this). I just restarted it again and for a few pages, the Kindle is working fine. What would be more likely to cause the system menu to pop up? Fascinating. 

As a funny aside, I have my Paperwhite, a Kobo HD glo and a Baby Kindle in my car for just this type of major emergency. Haha. #middleclassproblems


----------



## Atunah

The menu popping up does some more like some screen issue, doesn't it. 

I have had my kindles freeze, my Oasis has frozen 3 times since I had it. Froze and then rebooted by itself. Each time I was in the way back pages of my archive in the cloud on cover view and I have a lot of books in the cloud. So I think for me it was just bogged down with the cloud and collections I think. Its what happens when you go back to see whats there to read from 2008  

But your's sounds more serious. I have heard of some files causing issues. Either side loaded, or corrupt files. 

I love your car disaster preparedness kit  . I could not do that here as its so hot there, my car bakes in the sun all day and the kindles would melt. 

I'd call Amazon as it just doesn't sound good.


----------



## northofdivision

Thanks, Atunah. Going to see what happens when I get back home. For now, Baby Kindle and some Ernest Cline.


----------



## jmanrunner

I have a couple comments in response to multiple posts. I am confident my problem was a hardware issue. I only had 5 books on the Oasis when the problem was at its worst. They were all Amazon downloads too, no sideloading. Resetting and reloading did not fix it. The replacement Oasis has been 100% perfect in every function. No lock ups or freezes or menus or flashing. Get Amazon to replace your Oasis ASAP and do not lose sleep or effort over it. I have read more in the past month on my Oasis than I have on my Voyage in the past 6 months. I love this thing. I could not get used to the Voyage haptic sensors.

I now have most of my library on the Oasis and there are no problems, not even once in the past month. It is a delight to use. This is just one persons experience but I would get a hardware replacement if any of these problems appear.


----------



## northofdivision

Thanks, jmanrunnner. Helpful. I sideload a ton so i'm going to pull it all over and see how that works. If not, i'm going to have it replaced. I'm a little bit hesitant because I have very particular eyes that catch everything on Kindles and happen to have one that is pretty great. I played with my co-workers Oasis and her lighting has a more pronounced half side/half side issue as some people have reported and am wary. But you're right, if the sideloading doesn't solve my issue, I'll be calling Amazon.


----------



## Atunah

I am just wondering if its a file issue if you have a lot of sideloaded stuff. Everything I have is from amazon and even non amazon stuff goes through the amazon system with the send to kindle so I can't speak to that. Could it be a corrupted file? Maybe reset and start putting them on in smaller batches to see if its a file that is the issue?


----------



## Kathy

Mine has frozen up twice but I caused the problem by trying to download a lot of books from the cloud. I decided to create some ne categories at the same time. Talk about an overload. Once I restarted it everything's fine.


----------



## northofdivision

Update: freezing and the menu popping up randomly has stopped. 3 hours of reading since. What I did: Restarted everything, erased all files, re loaded content and put them in folders instead of just having 46 pages of books. hoping this did the trick. So far, so good. Will let you all know if anything changes. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Muddypawz

Glad to hear you've gotten it straightened out, Stanley.


----------



## FierceDeityLink

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is there a way to do that without getting to the menu system? My understanding is that Annie can't get to the menu system because the screen is frozen, though perhaps I misunderstood.... And there's no pinhole as in some devices.





Annie said:


> No, there wasn't any way for me get to the menu because my touch wouldn't do anything. If it had a pinhole like my old DX, I would have tried it. But I suspected that after multiple restarts, it wasn't going to be an issue I could fix.


For future reference, you can do a factory reset by placing a file named "DO_FACTORY_RESTORE" on the root of the Kindle's storage (with no contents) and reboot, assuming it mounts without issue.

I had the same issue with my Oasis. Worked fine for the first day, then the next day the screen was not responsive to touch at all. Buttons, USB, and screen rotate worked fine, so I did a factory reset to see if it would fix anything. It did not. It just got stuck on the select language setup screen and then USB wouldn't mount. Amazon is supposed to send me a replacement within 2-3 days.

Sorry to bump an old thread, but maybe someone will find it useful.


----------



## jheydt

I have had similar problems with screen freezing.  I am able to remedy it by pressing the power button (not for a reset, just a restart).  Other issues I have had are losing the time in chapter at the bottom of the screen.  As far as I know I have not touched the screen.  It's easy to remedy though.  Occasionally the font size changes by itself.  I think that future system upgrades will (or should) solve these problems. I will not try to get a replacement Oasis because my screen is excellent.  

John


----------



## FierceDeityLink

After having my replacement Oasis for a few days, I've noticed that it has much better light scallops (imperceptible but still has a bit of a gradient, to be expected), but it has some light bleed coming out near where the glass meets the frame in a few spots like it's a small crack. And, unfortunately, now I get errors sometimes when I have the battery cover attached.

I had them remove special offers again (they were hesitant to transfer it from my original Oasis), so I don't know if I want to replace it. It still charges from the cover, but the occasional error is worrying.

Charging cover error: http://i.imgur.com/6vYUrpw.jpg


> Charging Cover Error
> Your charging cover may not be properly connected to your Kindle. Please try connecting your cover and Kindle again. If your battery is low, connect your Kindle and cover to a USB charger.


Light bleed: http://i.imgur.com/5NkxQhg.jpg


----------

